# I saw Kevin Beitz today



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to an antique tractor and engine show in Jacktown, PA and saw some of Kevin's collection. What a nice guy to talk to. I told him that folks here are asking about him and he said that he was on this site the first couple of days and becuase it was kinda empty that he hadn't been back. I told him that it is a lot busier here now and with the new stuff Andy has done after the first week, he might like to check it out again. He said he would check it out when he got a chance. If he comes over, let's give him a big welcome!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, tell me who is Kevin Beitz? Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

You can’t beat Kevin’s pictures!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*He was on*

tonight asked a couple of questions and i answer them. He was on a good while.:smiles: He asked where everybody from GW hung out i told him pretty much everywhere. Then he asked how to put a Avatar below his name so i told him how. And then i welcome him and asked him not to be a stranger.
Jody:usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy
Kevin has a huge collection of old wheel horses and old Hit and Miss motors and everything else under the sun. Hes always posting pics of his stuff and tractor shows. :smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Kevin's craftsmanship*

Andy,
Kevin is one of those guys that can take other peoples discarded machines and use the parts to build new stuff. He had a tractor in the back of his truck today that he said he had about $100 invested in TOTAL. The motor was an old McCormick-Deering hit and miss bolted to a sheet metal frame (Dynamark or MTD maybe?) with a belt drive to cleated steel wheels he made himself. It ran like it was new. He also collects old articulated riding mowers from the 50's and 60's. The guy is a real craftsman, great photographer, philosopher, and world class tinkerer AND a nice guy to talk to without a big ego. I hope he finds out how easy it is to load photos up on this site. That is one of the things about GW that I don't understand, it is as difficult as possible to load up a photo over there. I don't know if you can still peek "over there" and don't need to know, but if you can, check out the Jacktown thread to see his photos that he took today.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Did he bring his concrete slab to the show?  


Always fun to see what he is building or inventing.

-Deere


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks everyone for your kindness*

Well its looks like a place to hang out... This place sure has changed in a short time...
This is my new toy that I got at Jacktown...


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Question.... I uploaded a picture but I did not see it... I tried twice... It took awile to upload but it did not show up... What did I do wrong ????


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Kevin, 

Glad to have you around. 

As for posting pic's? There is a FAQ in the tractor photo fourm, did you check that out ? I havent tryed any myself, just attachments, so I can't help anymore.



Come on guys! Lets help Kevin post some pictures! [boy thats a switch, huh Kevin? ]


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Kevin. Are you downloading a picture to the web site, or just showing one thats already on a web site? If you already have it on a site, the GW style img src= works. If you are downloading it to this site, at the lower part of where you type your reply has a "attach file" box. Bolth work on my end.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Kevin,

Jodyand has a great FAQ on uploading pics. Do a search on Jodyand's posts and you should be able to find it. I can't believe he's not on the case by now!! He must be sleeping in today. You might ask Andy, he knows a little about that stuff too.:smiles: :smiles: :smiles: Sorry Andy, opportunity was there for a shot.

Anyway, welcome to *Tractorforum.com*...Come on in, pull up a chair, and really enjoy....it's a fun place. :halloween


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Kevin,

*Andy*, by the way is *Tractorforum.com founder, the Big Kahuna, Boss, Dad, Colonel* and probably a few others I didn't or can't mention......:smiles:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I used the attach file thinge under this post a message fourm...
I'm useing JPG files around 40 kb in size...
Let me try again....
You should see a picture...

Picture is 640x480 77.6 kb JPEG compliant Wheelhorse


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey.... I found the problem....
If you Preview the message the picture goes away....
Is that something that needs fixed ?????
Now let me try it my way.....

<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/Bear_Dancing.gif>


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I think I like my way better...

<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Kevin/Junk/post%20picture%20address.jpg>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Preview and photo upload goes away?*

Let me check it out and I will try to get it fixed. 

Thanks, Kevin.
Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*test*

testing picture
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=355836dc-473a-66a6-413f-7020c0586d57&size=>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

MESSAGE FROM FORUM SOFTWARE ADMIN: 

Nothing we can do about this one I'm afraid. The HTML spec doesn't allow file-uploads to be kept through our 'previewing' process...

We ~could~ implement a sort of fix, but it could very easily result in massive amounts of attachments building up in your temporary folder without being attached to messages...

So in short, there's nothing we can do about it. Sorry. It is more of a browser html spec issue that a forum software issue. It will be rectified shortly in new version but reworking the code and adding more temp storage. Should not be a problem for the long term.

Thanks,
Kiev


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Ok*

The live picture i can preview the Attach file you can not preview if you try to preview it goes away. So if you Attach file you have to just submit reply and it stays.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*ZAP!!*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> *MESSAGE FROM FORUM SOFTWARE ADMIN:
> 
> Nothing we can do about this one I'm afraid. The HTML spec doesn't allow file-uploads to be kept through our 'previewing' process...
> ...



This would never happen if you used *NETSCAPE!!!!*







(Sorry Andy.... I couldn't resist!!)


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

oh Great.. here you go again TG pissing off another one...


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *Hey.... I found the problem....
> If you Preview the message the picture goes away....
> Is that something that needs fixed ?????
> ...



:clap:  Hey Kevin, Glad to see you here and getting the hang of it. I like your "Bear" but the one you post occasionally of the little grouchy guy scratching himself is the one that makes me laugh so hard I gotta dry me eyes.:lmao:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*I thought people from Maine were Calm...*

Relax Simple_John..........

Andy knows I'm teasing! 

The "other" guy (Spike?, KentT?, several others?) didn't.......



TractorGuy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Andy. Maybe put a little note near the "attch" part for the reply fourm, saying not to preview? Hate to see new people get frustrated with posting.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Hey Andy. Maybe put a little note near the "attch" part for the reply fourm, saying not to preview? Hate to see new people get frustrated with posting. *



I just went and put that in my FAQ but it would help if Andy could also do that. That way someone that hasnt seen the FAQ in the tractor pictures might would see it before they click on preview. Good thinking Ingersoll444.:clap: :clap: :clap: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Kevin, welcome again --- I am going to revise the "Preview" button area to leave comment about HTML attachments & their removal when using the preview feature.

Thanks for the help.
Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Now that's a funny bear


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,

Is that 4 wheeler with the guns something you have around the place? It's sure cool, but then I think I'd be freaked if my neighbor was out on his place driving one of those around. 

What are the guns, and are they for fun, or is there a hunting application there?

-Deere


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

If that gun REALLY belongs to Jody..... I think I'll just let him beat me in the "Great Race". I already have sufficient quantity of holes in my body.......


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

No kidding! I thought it was something the Iraqi army might have as a weapon.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Not mine*

It was sent to me in an email i have no idea where it came from. But it does look like something that the Iraqi army might have :winky: :lmao: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought everyone had a .30 calibre machine gun mounted on their 4 wheeler for when "they" come...


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Afraid not............. I don't even own a gun!

I do, however, have a really mean cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

In any case, it's a good outfit to take to get the mail. Always have the tail gunner on high alert. 

Just hope that "They" aren't driving Zero Turn Mowers with mounted 50calibers. hahahaa...

-Deere


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Who exactly is the "THEY" you're so afraid of??????


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*"they"*

You know.... "them"..... the ones that are coming!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*They*

You know the kids next door:lmao: :winky: 
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Apparently I'm not alone in having neighbor issues. Unfortunately my neighbors are probably better armed than I am. :dazed:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

dag nabbit I hate it when they do that....
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/Grouchey.gif>
Fleas are back...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*fleas*

You sure its fleas:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Back again.... Whats new ???


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Not a whole lot...in NINE YEARS!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What do you mean!?! I joined and things have been pretty cool the last week or so!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------

